# سؤال عن واقيات الزنك للحماية ضد التآكل



## alligator (8 أغسطس 2006)

أريد حساب كيفية توزيع واقيات الزنك على العائمات البحرية ( حديد , ألمونيوم)


----------



## neji (28 يناير 2015)

اين الاخوة السؤال هام


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (29 يناير 2015)

*Cathodic protection design*

see paragraph 7.6 Selection of Anode Type
&
7.7 Anode Mass Calculations
&
7.8 Calculation of Number of Anodes


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (29 يناير 2015)

*Corrosion protection of floating production and storage units*

see paragraph 6.9​


----------

